# The "Ignore" Function



## Confusticated (Mar 17, 2004)

Just a quick simple question. 

Is there any way we can find out how many (not who) have us on ignore?

I doubt there is... but figured why not ask to make sure.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 17, 2004)

Only administrators can view that. If you _really _need to know (not just out of curiosity), PM Beorn or WM.


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 17, 2004)

I wouldn't want to know who was ignoring me, though if I'd upset someone I would like to think they'd tell me, not just cut me off.


----------



## Beorn (Mar 17, 2004)

Eledhwen said:


> I wouldn't want to know who was ignoring me, though if I'd upset someone I would like to think they'd tell me, not just cut me off.



Which is why we will not give out information on who is on whose buddy or ignore lists.


----------



## Snaga (Mar 17, 2004)

I have an ignore function in my head, so I don't need to use the vbulletin function.


----------



## Gothmog (Mar 17, 2004)

Snaga said:


> I have an ignore function in my head,


So do I. But I normaly only use it when my wife asks me to do something in the house.


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 18, 2004)

We call that 'selective deafness' in our house


----------



## Walter (Mar 18, 2004)

What say?


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 18, 2004)

ithrynluin said:


> Only administrators can view that. If you _really _need to know (not just out of curiosity), PM Beorn or WM.


Ok... thanks. And No I don't _really_ *need* to know... just curious.




I went out of my way to say that I was not asking WHO but HOW MANY. 

OH JESUS CHRIST & ERU ILUVATAR MELKORIEL BAUGLIRION AINT I RUDE AND GOING OBNOXIOUSER AND OBNOXIOUSER AS TIME!!!. . . GOES!!!. . . BY!!!

THE DOCTOR SAY MY IQ IS 85 AND I SHOULD HAVE WENT TO A SPECIAL SCHOOL ( FOR RETARDS) AND SHE SAID I HAVE PNUEZOID ANGRIA (AGGREVATED BY SUDDEN HYPOBLINDIA) EVENTUALLY TO CULTIVATE AXON ANTIGENS CAUSING NEUROSIS (AND LATER NECROSIS) OF NEURONS ON A SYSTEMIC LEVEL. AND WHEN I TOLD HER I'D RATHER HAVE GIGANTISM SHE BECAME ANRGY AND SAID I DODN'T KNOW OF WHAT I SPEAK. 

Last time I used caps for just 3 or 4 words in a row it was deleted by a mod! 

(Go figure that one out _'Mother-of-a-Giant'_MD! oooh yes, her son is a giant!)

HEY SNAGA! AM I ON YOUR IGNORE THING? BECAUSE YOU ARE NOT ON MINE AND I'D HATE TO HAVE TO ADD YOU TO EVEN THINGS UP!


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 18, 2004)

Nóm said:


> Last time I used caps for just 3 or 4 words in a row it was deleted by a mod!


Everyone knows that CAPS is SHOUTING! And SHOUTING is AGGRESSIVE  ! ()

All the Mods were doing was invoking selective deafness.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 18, 2004)

THANK THE DEITIES (and the programmers) for the IGNORE feature! I have a regular Rogue's Gallery from which the IGNORE feature protects me, and I am sure I'm on at least one person's IGNORE list myself. (In fact I'd feel insulted if I wasn't)

The IGNORE feature gives me the best of all possible worlds: my site isn't cluttered with long posts from those from whom I do not wish to be afflicted; I still have the option to "VIEW THIS POST" if I wish; and I still get the offending post via email, so I can read it (an unlikely choice) and delete it without responding — a small but appreciated _frisson_ in these times of planetary unrest and upheaval.

Lotho


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Mar 18, 2004)

The sad thing about the "ignore" button (and I have used it once - actually twice, but the second time I reversed myself) is that the person being "ignored" might only say things with which one virulently disagrees on a particular forum site (say, for the sake of argument, the _film_ threads) but on other threads, that person may have very valuable information to impart - and one cannot see it because the "ignore" button makes no such distinction! 

Frankly, I would think that on the whole, one should be able to "ignore" what one doesn't believe worthy of considering _without_ a button! But then, perhaps the button is for those who don't have enough enough self-discipline to simply "ignore" what they don't want to see _without_ a "button"! That would make it a sort of "pacifier" for the weak willed? Well, since I have used it once myself, I must admit that I am speaking from a certain amount of self-knowledge!


----------



## Gandalf The Grey (Mar 18, 2004)

*Hey, I Got Lucky Post # 13 !! * smiles **

On the subject of POSTING IN CAPS .....

Way back in the days before the Internet, on the bbs forums, I simply could not understand ... and STILL don't, actually ... why so many people take so much offense at what is considered "SHOUTING" over the Internet. Not with the intense amount of passion exhibited, I mean! (Understanding that ALL CAPS is, yes, admittedly more difficult to read. Still, I hardly think that given the font size involved, that mere CAPS is enough to seriously damage anyone's psychological pain threshold for shouting, ... nor even less their physical ear drums!) * good-natured smile, meaning no offense and wondering why anyone might even think to take any * 

Well, in those days, (when I went by the fiery name of "the phoenix" ... which name for some odd ironic reason consisted of no caps whatsoever) ... I decided to be an evil, evil, evil, or dare I shout "EVIL !!!" rebel.

I posted an entire message, not just in CAPS, but imagine if you will the sheer traumatic horror of having your eyeballs assaulted by BLINKING, RED CAPS.

In fact, the post was premeditated. I knew full well in advance what I was foisting on my fellow forum users.

I suppose I'm the whole reason why blinking letters are generally not used in forums all over the internet, to this very day. * blushes, with a wicked, oh-so-mischievous grin *     

On the topic of Ignoring Users ... I simply feel that for those who wish to use the Ignore function, more power to 'em ... and for those who prefer not to, also fine.


----------



## Snaga (Mar 18, 2004)

OI!! NOM!!! NO I AINT IGNORIN' YA. BUT I MIGHT IF YA SHOUT AT ME IN YOUR RETARDNOXIOUS WAY!!!!


----------



## Greenwood (Mar 18, 2004)

Snaga said:


> OI!! NOM!!! NO I AINT IGNORIN' YA. BUT I MIGHT IF YA SHOUT AT ME IN YOUR RETARDNOXIOUS WAY!!!!



*MY EYES!! 
MY EYES!!
OW!*


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 19, 2004)

I remember BranMuffin used to post all in caps just as habit. He said it was more convenient and I think just left the Capslock. He had a statement in his sig for awhile explaining that he did this for non-shouting reasons, and it still went against him in one debate when no one would believe he wasn't shouting.

Personally, I find all caps posts less annoying than the following:

hi. i'm joe from the u.s.a. i live in nebraska and i don't like to use caps for anything. . .


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Mar 19, 2004)

Gandalf The Grey said:


> On the subject of POSTING IN CAPS .....
> 
> Way back in the days before the Internet, on the bbs forums, I simply could not understand ... and STILL don't, actually ... why so many people take so much offense at what is considered "SHOUTING" over the Internet. Not with the intense amount of passion exhibited, I mean! (Understanding that ALL CAPS is, yes, admittedly more difficult to read. Still, I hardly think that given the font size involved, that mere CAPS is enough to seriously damage anyone's psychological pain threshold for shouting, ... nor even less their physical ear drums!) * good-natured smile, meaning no offense and wondering why anyone might even think to take any *


When I first began to post on the net, I had no idea that one could do "bold" and "italics" or "underline" (it was all Greek to me!) and so, when I wanted to emphasize a post, I used caps. It wasn't shouting, it was just an attempt to make some point in the post of more importance than the others. However, now I know how to use the other functions but it's still easier to use caps.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 19, 2004)

Mrs. Maggott said:


> ... perhaps the button is for those who don't have enough \self-discipline to simply "ignore" what they don't want to see _without_ a "button"! That would make it a sort of "pacifier" for the weak willed?



Ah Madame M: still as superior, stuffy and suffocatingly snide as ever, I see. *shakes head*

Lotho



Gandalf The Grey said:


> On the subject of POSTING IN CAPS .....
> 
> Way back in the days before the Internet, on the bbs forums, I simply could not understand ... and STILL don't, actually ... why so many people take so much offense at what is considered "SHOUTING" over the Internet. Not with the intense amount of passion exhibited, I mean! (Understanding that ALL CAPS is, yes, admittedly more difficult to read.



That's the whole point, you evil rebel! Words in lower/upper case are easier to read in part because they have a contour to them that makes them easier to read. Caps are all the same height and almost all the same width, which makes a passage in caps harder to read.



> I posted an entire message, not just in CAPS, but imagine if you will the sheer traumatic horror of having your eyeballs assaulted by BLINKING, RED CAPS.



Oh you incurable devil you!



> In fact, the post was premeditated. I knew full well in advance what I was foisting on my fellow forum users.



Oh you wicked flamer you!

Lotho


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Mar 19, 2004)

Lotho_Pimple said:


> Ah Madame M: still as superior, stuffy and suffocatingly snide as ever, I see. *shakes head*
> 
> Lotho


My Dear Lotho:

Why all that hostility? If you had read _all_ of my post, you would have noticed that I included _myself_ in that assessment AND put in a smiley to boot! As Warner Brother's cartoon rooster, Foghorn Leghorn would say, "It's a _joke_, son!" I wasn't being "superior" OR "snide". And as for "stuffy", well that's a subjective judgment so I cannot say yea or nay thereto! 

I am really sorry that you are so hostile to me simply because of three silly films! That we disagree about them is certainly no reason to maintain the sense of anger that is obvious in your posts regarding anything that I post _even when I am not addressing you directly!_ frankly, I am at a loss to understand it. I have nothing but admiration for your skill and reasoning though I may not agree with the conclusion you reach when you use it!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 19, 2004)

Mrs. Maggott said:


> My Dear Lotho:
> 
> Why all that hostility? If you had read _all_ of my post, you would have noticed that I included _myself_ in that assessment AND put in a smiley to boot!



Not hostility, M, not hostility — just a statement of observation. And if you had meant no insult, smilies wouldn't have been necessary.



> I am really sorry that you are so hostile to me simply because of three silly films!



"Silly" films. They may be a lot — and I'm not altogether happy with them myself, especially as I compare them to the books with repeated viewings — but silly they're not. (I don't believe I even mentioned films in my post.)



> That we disagree about them is certainly no reason to maintain the sense of anger that is obvious in your posts regarding anything that I post...



Not anger, not hostlity, M, _weariness_ with your continual Royal Harangues. 



> I have nothing but admiration for your skill and reasoning though I may not agree with the conclusion you reach when you use it!



Ah, another left-handed compliment. I too have all respect for your obvious intelligence, mastery of language and facility of expression. It's only the purposes to which you put them — and the attitude of cavalier disdain of most of your posts for those opinions which differ from yours — that dismays me. For instance — smilies or not — that it be "weak-willed" and insufficiently "disciplined" to use the IGNORE button. If that isn't haughty and insulting I don't know what is. 

But I'll make you this proposal: I will make no "hostile" rejoinders to your posts if you will state your opinions about this and that _as such,_ and not as Divine Revelation Delivered From On High, because I too am tired of the sniping. Deal?

Lotho


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 19, 2004)

I think one of the problems with discussing and debating in writing is that the non-verbal communication is missing. I reckon Mrs. M and Lotho would get on really well if they met, but being such passionate and skilled debators, and being at opposite poles on a subject that is covered widely on this forum (the films) has put two people, passionate enough about Tolkien to want to sign up to and regularly contribute to an online forum, at odds with one another.

And the sad thing is, the argument is not even directly about Tolkien, beloved of all who subscribe here.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 19, 2004)

Eledhwen said:


> ...I reckon Mrs. M and Lotho would get on really well if they met...And the sad thing is, the argument is not even directly about Tolkien, beloved of all who subscribe here.



Boy, did you put your finger on an important point! No doubt M and I would get on very well if we met, because each of us would then be in contact with the *whole person.* However what you point out is this: 

People here are in disguise. Virtually no one knows what anyone looks like or anything about their lives except for what is chosen for disclosure. We use _aliases,_ for God's sake! 

What we post is all anyone knows of us: a very careful selection of _text,_ and that's all we have to go on — just a collection of carefully selected words upon which we build our entire — and inherently inadequate — impression of the person. The anonymity opens the door to people saying things they would _never_ say in face-to-face discussion.

So in this light, I will endeavor to be more civil to one and all, except where someone absolutely oversteps the bounds of civility and common courtesy, and I have no choice but to make an appropriate response.

Lotho


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Mar 19, 2004)

I guess you were much better off when I was on your "ignore" list since you obviously misunderstand just about everything I do. I use smileys to indicate that I am not taking myself or my statement seriously - NOT as an "insult". 

You find my honest appraisal of your skills as a "backhanded compliment"! Frankly, I don't know where to go with that. Just what might you consider a "fronthanded" (actual) compliment?

I make statements which by their very nature are presented as opinion - unless I reference them with a quote from some other person. I see no reason to put the words "my opinion" in every sentence. I see that _you_ certainly do not - or does the lack of such interjections suggest that your observations of me are from "On High"?

Harangues? My dear sir! I suggest (my opinion) that you go back and read some of the posts that have been made about the films by some FADs and you will actually _find_ "harangues" complete with ad hominem remarks. 

Finally, though you don't reference the films, certainly this hostility started in those threads (one of the reason I no longer post there). And yes, these films are SILLY (and that IS "shouting") because ALL FILMS ARE SILLY - or at least most of them are. They aren't reality, they don't involve life and death matters in most instances - unless they are films like Schindler's List and The Passion of The Christ. I must wonder if you would be nearly as hostile (and, I'm sorry, whatever you choose to call it, it _is_ "hostility" or it translates that way to me) if we _agreed_ about the films! Somehow, I doubt it.

But, that is enough of what is both personal and doubtless boring to all on the thread. I have said all that I intend to say in this matter. Sadly, as with all that proceeded, it will undoubtedly be misconstrued.


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 19, 2004)

I think your answers crossed in the post.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 19, 2004)

Mrs. Maggott said:


> I guess you were much better off when I was on your "ignore" list...



I guess so...back you go!

Lotho


----------



## Beorn (Mar 19, 2004)

Well, that was unexpected.


----------

